# Beginners call



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I am looking for a cheap beginners call. I do not Duck hunt, just want to have one in case a flock comes around while Goose hunting. It won't get used much so I don't want to invest much


----------



## findem (Sep 6, 2009)

double nasty by buck gardner

best polycall ive ever blown


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

what's the difference between a single and double reed duck call, besides another reed


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> what's the difference between a single and double reed duck call, besides another reed


Double reed is much more forgiving to the beginner and most people can make very realistic duck sounds almost immediately on a double reed. A double reed does not have the ability to vary in tone and volume as much as single reeds, at least in my experience. I know some doubles have much more variance than others. If I were you I would look at the Duck Commander line of calls for yourself. Inexpensive, easy to use, and they sound realistic.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for the info Goose Guy


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

A poly double reed Foiles Strait Suzy. I started with it and still use it. Have been through 2 other acrylics and keep going back to the poly Strait Suzy.


----------



## bageltime123 (Aug 18, 2009)

Poly carb Zink ph-2


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Fred_Bear said:


> A poly double reed Foiles Strait Suzy. I started with it and still use it. Have been through 2 other acrylics and keep going back to the poly Strait Suzy.


I'm with ya on that one. Real nice sounding easy blowing call... i started with the gardner calls to, and they are great calls for the money. But my votes for the suzy.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for all the info


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a Knight @ Hale that my buddies say sounds just as good as any of my other calls I have. I think I paid around $30 for it.

I'm not convinced one needs to spend $100 plus on a call. But that's just my opinion.

Good luck.


----------



## waterfowler26 (Sep 21, 2009)

i will 2nd the zink ph-2 polycarb. real nice call for around 30 bucks.


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

haydel's DR85. <$20 and easy-peesy lemon squeezey...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

for the small amount of use it will get, I won't spend very much on a call.

I have a Buck Gardner Goose call, it sucks, gonna have a hard time getting me to buy anything else from them. I have a Zink Goose call, don't like it, again gonna be hard to get me to buy another Zink.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

9erfan said:


> haydel's DR85. <$20 and easy-peesy lemon squeezey...


Can't go too wrong with this one either

I usually blow RNT or Lynch Mob but always have a couple duck commander's or DR85 in the blind bag and rolling around the truck.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

9erfan said:


> haydel's DR85. <$20 and easy-peesy lemon squeezey...


HAHA
Started with this call over 15 years ago and it still sits on the console of my truck for goofing around with. Stepped on it and cracked the barrel but still sounds like the day I bought it.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

the rnt micro hen is a very easy call to get the hang of. runs about 60 bucks for the coco


----------



## Sloughy (Nov 6, 2009)

Carlson Calls out of Iowa has an entry level that comes with a CD that is pretty nice and easy. Very much a meat call rather than a comp call. $35 or so I think for the combo. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I ordered A Winglock Delrin/poly double reed with an Echo insert

Thanks for all the input


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

if you see a lot of ducks get just about any cheap call and a mojo duck, and you will be set


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

Well said bro


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I primarily will be hunting Goose, and have been told not to put a MOJO in a goose spread. One of my fields is about 1/4 miles from the river and the Ducks love that river


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

The only duck hunting we really do is with a few mojos in our goose spread. We set them near the blinds or use remotes so when the geese are coming we can turn them off. As long as you turn them off and turn the white side of the mojo's wings down they wont bother the geese. Saw on another post you hunted up north on the weekend. Was it you west of 23 just south of Keslinger rd? Saw a few guys set there. we were 2 miles from there and killed limits of honkers and a few ducks in the morning, set up for ducks in the afternoon and nothing really moved killed 1 duck and a few pigeons. The weather has been too nice to get good feeds in the afternoon most of the season. We have done well on the rainy and foggy afternoons the last 2 weeks.


----------

